# Black mouth cur?



## Garciam38 (May 9, 2013)

This is Karlee my new puppy. I adopted her from the humane society about a month ago. Two days after I brought her home she stopped eating and didn't have much energy. I took her to the vet and she sent me home with antibiotics and soft canned food. The next day she still wasn't eating so I took her back to the vet. He sent me home with a high calorie cream to put in her mouth every so often. That night she threw up twice so I rushed her to the emergency vet thinking the worst. The emergency vet didn't suspect parvo because Karlee wasn't having diarrhea and was still wagging her tail and very alert. I got her tested anyway and she tested positive for parvo just as I had feared. That night she started IV treatment and was transferred to my regular vet in the morning. She was there for a whole week before she was able to fight it off. I went to visit her everyday and for the first few days she got a lot worse but after about 5 days I finally got the call I wanted. She was doing much better and was able to come home the next day! Now she is a crazy puppy that never stops eating. I asked the vet what kind of dog she thought she was and she mentioned she looked a lot like a black mouth cur. I have never heard of this breed but after looking it up I think she does look like one. What do you all think?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Definitely a mix, at the least. The ears are a little short for a BMC, and the face is . . . not quite right. It could just be the age, though. Whatever he is, he is adorable.


----------



## Garciam38 (May 9, 2013)

Thank you! The humane society guessed she was around 3 months old so I am thinking her face will get a little longer and she will look more like a BMC as she gets older. She is a great dog nonethess and definitely has the temperament of a BMC from what I have read. She's fearless. The humane society had her listed as a shepherd mix but I don't really see much shepherd in her. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

I am just so glad for both of you that she is a parvo survivor! What a horrible experience, but I'm SO glad she made it through!!! Good for you for being on top of it and insisting on the parvo test. It may have saved her life.


----------



## Garciam38 (May 9, 2013)

4 1/2 months old


----------

